# gimp-app and py27-gimp



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 14, 2018)

graphics/gimp-app and graphics/py-gimp

In the simplest possible terms, please, what's the difference between the two?

(I'm a bit word blind at the end of a busy weekend …)

TIA

*Postscript*

A few minutes ago, https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=232066#c7 might help to explain (me, I'm still dizzy!) …


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 14, 2018)

If you're word blind then I don't see how me typing more words will help 

I don't know the exact structure but you need both ports in order to run Gimp, assuming you enabled python-fu support (which is the default). Gimp depends on graphics/py-gimp, obviously due to the Python requirement, and that port depends on graphics/gimp-app.

So basically they're both additions to Gimp. One handles Python support (so I assume) whereas the other provides more specific additions (the help browser is provided through graphics/gimp-app).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 14, 2018)

At the moment … whilst I have neither graphics/gimp nor graphics/py-gimp –


```
$ pkg query '%o %v %R' gimp gimp-app py-gimp
graphics/gimp-app 2.10.6,1 poudriere
$
```

– the application does seem to work: 






Does that make sense?

If I recall correctly: earlier this evening when I removed gimp-app, there was consequent removal of py-gimp (or it might have been py27-gimp). Then I installed gimp-app alone from my poudriere repo.


----------

